# Eheim Intake Top Or Bottom



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just recently bought a 2215 to upgrade from my 2213. I'm not sure if I should put my intake at the top or bottom. I know bottom makes more sense but someone told me that if something happens the filter will suck out water as far as the intake. So if its at the bottom nearly all the water will be out! I also have sand in my tank too.

What do you think??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Towards the top, at the same end as the return is fine.... By moving the intake / return you can change the flow pattern of the tank

You also want to keep from stirring up sand and sucking it up, so prob better at the top anyways.


----------



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I always placed my intake at the bottom in the right hand side and my out take at the top on the left hand side.


----------

